

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware - gruez
http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2013/05/07/gun-homicide-rate-down-49-since-1993-peak-public-unaware/

======
tomohawk
It's interesting that 6 in 10 deaths recorded as "gun homicides" are "gun
suicides". This is technically correct, but most people tend to think of a
homicide as a person being killed by someone else.

